# Human Betta Fish???



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Im just thinking of this. I might not reply much to this thread because of school, depression and stress, but i get over it very quickly so yeaaaah. I will try to reply to this thread as fast as possible. Heres a "sketch" of Polaris and Liem..
as humans.. Male examples anyways..
Heres the representative for Halfmoon/SupeDelta/Butterfly..all those long tails.
Their style..






tied hair..flowing hair..etc..
For those crowntails and hmpks...or plakats.. (male) 
(i have trouble posting the pictures so ill post them ltr.) Colors will be included..though it will be messy, lel.
so yeaaah.. oh yes..Please dont spam this thread XD


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Crowntail / hmpk male


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Halfmoon / super delta / flowing tails etc..


----------

